# Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!



## Dok (6. August 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos>>

Hier könnt ihr eure Meinungen schreiben:


----------



## esox_105 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Tja, wat mutt, dat mutt.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Muß ich mich erst daneben benehmen um zu erfahren was es mit dem neuen Verwarnungssystem auf sich hat?  :m:m Leuchtet dann mein Monitor rot? 
Wird meine Tastatur gesperrt?


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wat mutt, dat mutt.


 
Eben

Ihr macht das schon richtig #6


----------



## Raabiat (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Hmm, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig.....Verwarnungssystem|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Schaut so aus, als müsste ich bisher braver AB-Bürger mal ne Verwarnung riskieren |supergri|supergri|supergri

Wie läuft'n das? Erst mündliche Verwarnung, dann gelbe Karte, dann rote Karte??

Gilt TV-Beweis auch? Muss ich vorher von nem Italiener angeschwärzt werden?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Für die User ändert sich (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) nicht viel bei den Verwarnungen, da profitieren vor allem die Mods davon, weil alles einfacher und übersichtlicher für die Mods mit dem neuen System wird.

Braucht also keiner auszuprobieren)


----------



## honeybee (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Bedeutet das im Klartext....das ihr die Logs lest?:q
Falls ja, habt ihr das doch bestimmt auch schon vorher gemacht, oder???:g


----------



## dorschhai (6. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*

Och den Chat könnt ihr ruhig dichtmachen es gibt unüberwachte Alternativen...


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutet das im Klartext....das ihr die Logs lest?:q
> Falls ja, habt ihr das doch bestimmt auch schon vorher gemacht, oder???:g



Jana, die Mods wissen alles !!!! :g :q:q:q


----------



## Irish-Fisher (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Och den Chat könnt ihr ruhig dichtmachen es gibt unüberwachte Alternativen...



Wie meinste das, is da den ganzen Tag was los?:m


----------



## dorschhai (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Update der Foren- und Chatsoftware!*



			
				Irish-Fisher schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinste das, is da den ganzen Tag was los?:m



Nö das nicht aber es sind die selben netten Leute wie hier abends auch immer da waren, dort geht auch abends nur was, aber eben ohne unsichtbare Leute und Logleser (alles selbstverständlich nur Vermutungen ).


----------

